# Happy Thanksgiving...better than Turkey!



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

As they say on radio...I'm a long time listener, first time caller. I've been reading posts here for quite awhile but I can finally contribute! Spent about an hour or so on the lower chagrin today. Weather wasn't too shabby and didn't see another soul. Snagged my egg sac rig so switched up and caught this 28 incher on a jig and float. My first steelhead ever! I was anxious to get right back into the river but I spent the next 30 minutes freezing my fingers off while trying to untangle my stretched out line from the battle! That being said anyone have any thoughts on what I should respool with...no more Trilene cheap stuff I guess.

I'm thankful that after quite a few weekends out I finally wasn't skunked for the first time this season. And right before Turkey day to boot. Tight lines and keep posting.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

pretty fish and thanks for sharing


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

thanks. i guess i'm hooked now.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Congrats on your first steelie!!!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks! I wish I started steelheading last season. I started bass fishing this past Spring and have been going out ever since. I love the fact that you can fish through every season and everything is so accessible.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Nice job landing your first steelhead, What a beauty! 
Did you measure it at 28" or is that Approximate?


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

I love it! another steelheader for life! and a good one to boot! My 1st was a 25" on a rooster tail, which is on my wall. As for line I recomend Sufix elite....other people will chime in, but I think this is the best line out there unless you wanna shell out more $$$. I used to be a trilene man before sufix.


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Nice job landing your first steelhead, What a beauty!
> Did you measure it at 28" or is that Approximate?


Thanks!
No tape measure. It's an estimate. When I hooked into it, all I could think was don't lose it. Then as I began to think maybe this is an awesome fish, all I could think of was trying to post this for the 30/10 club at therockyriver.com. So I took this pic next to my rod and measured my rod when I got home. You should see the horrid selfie I took. The times you wish you had a friend to snap your picture...the times you wish you had a tape measure


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

spectrum said:


> I love it! another steelheader for life! and a good one to boot! My 1st was a 25" on a rooster tail, which is on my wall. As for line I recomend Sufix elite....other people will chime in, but I think this is the best line out there unless you wanna shell out more $$$. I used to be a trilene man before sufix.


Thanks. I would have been happy with any size but its a great rush to hook into your first fish and then realize this is bigger than the trout I'm used to in the Sierra Nevada. 

Thanks for the suggestion. I would have much rather spent my time in the water instead of getting all the twists in my line after the drawn out fight. My line just kept knotting up with each cast so I called it quits afterwards.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I agree with suffix elite! I went with the bright yellow on my steely outfit helps me see the line and get better drifts!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice!! And welcome to the addiction! I remember my first like it was yesterday.....definitely a moment I'll never forget.

I believe I have Stren spooled up on my main spinning setup, and for a leader I'm using Seagar 100% fluorocarbon. To connect the main line with the leader I use a small barrel swivel, which also helps prevent line twist.


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm using stren fluorocarbon as my leader currently and attaching it to a barrel swivel as well. Didn't do much though to stop the line twist on my Trilene. I'm thinking the drawn out fight with the steelhead stretched my main line out and that's what gave it all the twists. That and I never respooled after bass season. I think my leader came out pretty much intact. Well shouldn't be a problem anymore since I have a dedicated baitcaster for spring and I'm pretty much dedicating this spin outfit for steelhead.


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Congrats on your first fish and new addiction - it will take over your life! Anyhow, I use 10-12lb mono to spool with, and then almost a rod length of 6-8lb (depending on water clarity) floro leader connected by a very small swivel (float above swivel). If I hang up and break off , I don't loose the float. The swivel also helps with line twisting, which may occur when drifting / retrieving egg sacks as they tend to 'helicopter in he water. Obviously the best thing you can do to catch fish is spend more time in the water and less time fussing w gear. Avoid the un-tangles that take longer than a re-tie. It's good practice tying, and you'll get faster at it while on the river. Have fun out there!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh, your definitely hooked now..................... Congrats on your first of many


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice fish. Going to be hooked now. As far as line I like to use pline flouroclear in 8 lb test. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

